# Got A ???????????



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

How do you get a rod out off a handle? I have one broken and would like to replace the rod .:fishing: Thanks in advance .JJ


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

NOt sure I understand your question completely,, but if you have a broke rod and want to remove the handle and put it on a new rod blank,,,,I would buy a new handle for the rod blank,,, but if you must,, I would drill the old rod blank out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If you're trying to do what I'm thinking you're trying to do, it seems like more work than it's worth. Especially if the handle is EVA foam or cork. It sounds like you want to replace the blank of a factory rod and use all the existing components. Sounds like a nightmare and darn near impossible. Handle materials and a reel seat aren't very expensive.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

If the guides are in nice shape, you may be able to strip those and re-use them, but basstardo is right. Trying to reuse the cork or foam is a waste of time. If the reelseat and butt cap are nice aluminum ones (i.e., gimbal and boat rod real seat), those should be reused. If it's just graphite, then it's not worth the effort.


----------



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

I should have said "out of a handle" sorry lol THANKS fellas .:fishing: :fishing: I just have a whole lotta handles with broken rods and a bunch of rods with no handles . I guess I will just take the eyes off and save .:beer: :beer:


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

JJ42 said:


> I should have said "out of a handle" sorry lol THANKS fellas .:fishing: :fishing: I just have a whole lotta handles with broken rods and a bunch of rods with no handles . I guess I will just take the eyes off and save .:beer: :beer:


Did you get them from EBAY? I bought several that the rods were cut and left just the handles. I thought that I could do the same thing but have not tried that yet.
Good luck


JC


----------



## JJ42 (Mar 2, 2007)

jcreamer said:


> Did you get them from EBAY? I bought several that the rods were cut and left just the handles. I thought that I could do the same thing but have not tried that yet.
> Good luck
> 
> 
> JC


 Sorry "JC" have not been here in a while ,I got the rod parts from a friend .:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------

